# Wunderköder



## Fischopa (15. August 2008)

Hallo, in der Augustausgabe der Zeitschrift E..... wurde wieder einmal der künstliche Angelköder der Fa. Berley mit Namen Gulp hochgelobt.Es wurde der Wattwurm beschrieben, der mit einem 2 Hakensystem angeboten  gute Fangerfolge brachte. Allerdings war die Voraussetzung das der Köder in Bewegung war.(zB. driftendes Boot).Ich selbst hatte diesen Köder aus Neugier vor ca. 2 Jahren von einer Ostseeseebrücke gegen einen natürlichen Wattwurm getestet.Bewegung war meines Erachtens durch Seegang bei Windstärke 3-4 gegeben.Ich wechselte regelmäßig die Angelpositionen mit beiden Ruten. Ergebnis ,in 2 Stunden 4 Dorsche mit dem Naturköder ,0 Fisch mit dem Gulp an dem ich noch nicht einmal einen Zupfer hatte.Die erfolgreichen Angler in der Zeitschrift hatten vom driftenden Boot geangelt,dem Köder also Bewegung verpasst.Nun frage ich mich, ob sich nicht der gleiche Erfolg mit normalen "Gummiködern" eingestellt hätte.Die kann ich auch bewegen,kosten ein Minimum dieser Gulp`s (Gulp 8-10 Euro) . Ev. kann man die normalen Gummis auch in irgendeiner Brühe baden.Ich glaube nicht an die Gulpwerbung.
Klar wird man damit sicher auch Fisch fangen,aber das kann man doch mit normalen Gummis auch und dazu noch viel preiswerter.

Eure Meinung dazu würde mich mal interessieren.

MfG, Fischopa |wavey:


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. August 2008)

*AW: Wunderköder*

Ich habe die "Gulp" Köder ausgiebig getestet, auch in Norwegen, und ich muss leider sagen sie sind unbrauchbar und funktionieren nicht. Selbst in Norwegen, wo man eigentlich auf fast alles immer irgendwas fängt, hatte ich auf die Dinger (Würmer, Krabben, Shrimps) nicht einen einzigen Biss. Selbst auf Rindergulasch habe ich noch Lippfische gefangen, aber auf die Teile....
Mein Fazit: Wenn einem die Köder ausgehen, kann man im Meer eher mit Maden, Brot oder Popcorn angeln und hat bessere Chancen, wenigstens noch irgendwas zu fangen...#c


----------



## Fischopa (15. August 2008)

*AW: Wunderköder*

Hallo Brassenwürger,bin voll Deiner Meinung.

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## degl (16. August 2008)

*AW: Wunderköder*

Nie waren Anspruch und Wirklichkeit soweit auseinander wie bei den Gulps|rolleyes

gruß degl


----------



## lsski (16. August 2008)

*AW: Wunderköder*

Ja das muß hier gesagt werden!

ICH fühle mich ABGEZOCKT !


Die Dinger taugen garnix !! auch vom treibenen Boot fängt mann damit nicht viel.

Mich würde interessieren ob überhaubt schon jemand einen Biss hatte wenn echte Watti´s in der nähe lagen??

LG Jeff


----------



## Fischopa (16. August 2008)

*AW: Wunderköder*



lsski schrieb:


> Ja das muß hier gesagt werden!
> 
> ICH fühle mich ABGEZOCKT !
> 
> ...




Genau darum geht es .Das Werbung "nicht immer das hält was sie verspricht" dürfte fast allen bewust sein.Wenn aber ein bekannter Redakteur diese Köder als überaus Erfolgreich in einer viel gelesenen Zeitschrift darstellt kann das Einige schon sehr beeinflussen.Ich möchte nicht bezweifeln das mit dem Gulp gefangen wurde.Die Frage ist nur, ob es ein normaler preiswerter "Gummiköder" unter diesen Umständen nicht genau so getan hätte. #6Etliche auch sehr junge Angler lesen diese Zeitschriften und geben darauf ev. ihr "Taschengeld " für eine Sache aus, deren Erfolg sie auch billiger haben könnten.Bei allem Verständnis für die Abhängigkeit einer Zeitschrift von Herstellerinseraten usw.Wenn schon Berichte,dann aber bitte auch Objektiv im Vergleich mit anderen Artikeln.Es wäre schön, mal einige Meinungen dazu zu lesen.Ich denke auch dazu dient ein Forum.Ich kann mich selbstverständlich  mit meiner Meinung bez. des Gulp auch irren und würde sie dann ev. auch ändern.

MfG, Fischopa |wavey:


----------



## Gardenfly (16. August 2008)

*AW: Wunderköder*

Ja,Berkley und ihre Wunderköder.
Nichts funktioniert,aber haben eine super PR-Abteilung.
Muss leider sagen,bin auch auf einiges reingefallen und teuer war der Kram auch,nur Fische mögen das Zeug nicht.


----------



## Frankko (16. August 2008)

*AW: Wunderköder*

Ihr seid nicht allein, 
auch ich habe diesen Mist gekauft.|gr:
Schade um die vergeudete Zeit die beim erfolglosen Testen drauf gegangen ist.


----------



## dirk-mann (16. August 2008)

*AW: Wunderköder*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ja,Berkley und ihre Wunderköder.
> Nichts funktioniert,aber haben eine super PR-Abteilung.
> Muss leider sagen,bin auch auf einiges reingefallen und teuer war der Kram auch,nur Fische mögen das Zeug nicht.




jaja werbung ist eben alles denke mal verschwindet wieder schnell vom Markt wenn sie genug Geld damit verdient haben denkt mal an Flying Lure da war ja auch jeder wurf ein Biss

habe aber mit den Maden von Gulp gute erfahung beim  Stippen auf Köderfische die würmer hingegen können einen echten nie ersetzen

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Fischopa (16. August 2008)

*AW: Wunderköder*

Das ein natürlicher Köder dem Gulp überlegen ist ist für mich erwiesen.Interessant wäre es wenn man einen normalen preiswerten Gummiwurm unter gleichen Bedingungen mal gegen den Gulpwurm laufen  lassen würde.Ich wette das der die gleichen Erfolge (oder Mißerfolge ) bringt.#6

MfG, Fischopa |wavey:


----------



## DerMayor (16. August 2008)

*AW: Wunderköder*

Die Süßwasserprodukte sind alle i.O, siehe Trout Bait. Der Rest hat bis jetzt auch bei mir nix gebracht!


----------



## Khaane (16. August 2008)

*AW: Wunderköder*

Waren heute Nacht in Dänemark unterwegs, haben in 5 Stunden mit 2 Personen schätzungsweise 60 kg Dorsch rausgeholt 
(Ohne Kopf und Gedärme hatten wir 36 kg Fisch)

Jeder nur 1. Rute und ein Boot und 20m rausgepaddelt - Da braucht es keine vermeintlichen Wunderköder :g

Jeder Auswurf 1 Fisch - maximal 1-2 Minuten ohne Fisch.

Ort und Lage der Angelstelle, wie immer hoch geheim 

PS: Hatten vorher noch für 60 € Wattwürmer gekauft, aber nachdem es so gut gebissen hat, haben wir auf die Würmer verzichtet und die Würmer heute Mittag verschenkt. (Ohne Witz, wir haben von den Wattwürmern nicht einmal einen gesehen, da wir die Packungen nicht aufgemacht hatten )


----------



## Fischopa (17. August 2008)

*AW: Wunderköder*

Na dann Glückwunsch zum guten Fang.Das war aber nicht das Thema.Meine Frage war ,muß man unnötig viel für einen angeblichen "Wunderköder" ausgeben oder tut es ein normaler billiger "Gummi" genauso.Viele, gerade  sehr junge Angelanfänger, lassen sich durch die Werbung in allen Varianten das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.Der Wunderköder war von mir nur ironisch gemeint.

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## don rhabano (17. August 2008)

*AW: Wunderköder*

Ich hab den Bericht auch in dieser Zeitschrift gelesen und wollte mir für meinen nächsten Urlaub welche zulegen , da ich in Frankreich nirgendwo Wattis bekomme-nur monate alte Seeribgler und dieselben eingelegt...mit Makrelenstücken hab ich 1ne Platte gefangen---das Fleisch hält nicht gut am Haken nur die Haut....hat jemand nen Tipp fürs nächste Mal?


----------



## Zanderjunky (17. August 2008)

*AW: Wunderköder*

Hallo 
das einzige Wunder an diesem Köder ist,das er von so vielen Leuten gekauft wird!!
Ich habe ihn mal an der Ostsee vom Boot aus getestet und konnte kein Wunder feststellen.Den Köder habe ich nicht gekauft da gabs mal so eine Testaktion von Berkley,da konnte man mal welche probieren(zum fischen natürlich)

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Dart (17. August 2008)

*AW: Wunderköder*



Zanderjunky schrieb:


> da gabs mal so eine Testaktion von Berkley,da konnte man mal welche probieren(zum fischen natürlich)
> 
> Gruß Matthias


Das ist evt. der Knackpunkt, womöglich bewirken die Gulps Wunder in der Pfanne oder Spaghettisoße:q
Für die Natural-Gummibaits(Berkley) für Karpfenangler wurde auch, vor Jahren, ne Riesen-Werbekampagne gestartet, was hört man noch von den Geheimwaffen, nüscht|rolleyes
Wäre echt mal interessant, wenn ein Lebensmittelexperte das Zeuchs mal auf die Inhaltsstoffe testet.
Troutbait für Zuchtforellen ist sicher ok, der Rest doch eher ne geschickte Käuferfalle, auch wenn sicher der ein oder andere suizidgefährdete Fisch auf die Flummis reinfällt.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## suurhusen (18. August 2008)

*AW: Wunderköder*



lsski schrieb:


> Ja das muß hier gesagt werden!
> 
> ICH fühle mich ABGEZOCKT !
> 
> ...


Interessant ist doch wie die Zeitschrift das alles überprüft.
Aber es ist ja bekannt das die für ihre Werbekunden alles tun.
Hat von euch schon mal jemand in der Auto-Bild was schlechtes über einen VW gelesen?? Da kann man sich schon ausrechnen wer die Hauptsponsoren sind. 
Aber mit dem Gulb habe ich auch nochnie gefangen. 

mfg Suurhusen


----------



## Fischopa (18. August 2008)

*AW: Wunderköder*

Ich habe noch einen Rest dieses "Wunderköders".Im Herbst sind wir eine Woche auf Fehmarn und werden dort vom Boot angeln.Wenn wir genügend gefangen haben und die Zeit es erlaubt  werde ich mal einen eigenen Test mit dem Gulp durchführen. Genau nach Anleitung der Zeitschrift.Es werden 2 Ruten verwendet. Eine mit Gulp,die andere mit normalen Gummiköder.Schaun wir mal .

Ich möchte zusätzlich bemerken das ich nicht von der Fängikkeit des Gulp überzeugt war als ich es kaufte .Das geschah aus reiner Neugier. Somit hat die Werbung doch ihr Ziel erreicht.Egal aus welchem Grund, es wurde gekauft.|bla: 

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## Khaane (18. August 2008)

*AW: Wunderköder*

Mit diesen Gulp-Würmern habe ich auch schon viele fischen sehen, aber nach zahlreichen Rückmeldungen, soll der "Gulp-Wurm" gegen den Watti keine Chance haben.

Lohnenswerter wäre es evtl. Krebsfleisch auszuprobieren, weil in fast allen Dorschmägen ganze Krebse zu finden waren.


----------



## powermike1977 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Wunderköder*

moinsen.

also dass reklame wirkt ist bewiesen...was aber halt noch besser wirkt ist, wenn man in einem "advertorial" von einer in irgendeinem feld bekannten person erzaehlt bekommt dass etwas noch besser wirkt. das ganze ist mehr als informationsartikel verpackt, ist nocht so "pushing" wie werbung, wird aber genauso bezahlt wie eine seite "normale" werbung in einer zeitschrift.
im angeln finde ich gibt es seit 100 jahren solche beispiele...wo unglaubliche sachen durch profis (sogar fussballprofis) als 1000% faengig angepriesen werden. der rubel muss halt rollen.

cheers,

mike
d


----------



## FelixSch (18. August 2008)

*AW: Wunderköder*

Ach, solche Fälle gibt es tatsächlich zuhauf. Ich denke da gerne an den "Artikel" im Blinker, der sich mit dem Dissel-Trout-System beschäftigt. Ein Köder, der einen unnatürlichen Nahrungsbestandteil der Forellen, den Forellen-Teig immitieren soll. Das muss man sich mal reinziehen, wie bescheuert das ist!
Aber unabhängig davon wird dir in diesem Artikel unterbreitet, wie toll das Ding ist, was für Vorzüge es hat (hat nicht der normale Forellenteig auch gerade wegen seiner Geruchsstoffe so großen Erfolg? Den hat der Plaste-Sch!²ß nämlich nicht...) und was für Erfolge das bringen kann. Dieses Erfolge-bringen steht dann direkt neben einem blonden zugegebenermaßen mäßig attraktiven End-20er-Modell, welches eine weitaus schönere R-Forelle in die Kamera hält. Das selbe Modell findest du dann drei Seiten weiter in einer einspaltigen Anzeige für das Dissel-Trout-System wieder... nicht wirklich überraschend, aber etwas ungeschickt!
Es finden sich aber noch weitere Beispiele für derartiges Werbeverhalten.


----------



## degl (18. August 2008)

*AW: Wunderköder*

Ich gehe noch mal nen Schritt weiter, denn in der großangelegten Werbekampagne am Anfang wurden sogar "Erklärungen an Eidestatt" abgegeben, das die Dinger(Gulp-Wattwürmer) in der Brandung fangen.........:vik:

Der Beweiß fehlt mir bis Heute#c

gruß degl


----------



## bobbl (18. August 2008)

*AW: Wunderköder*



degl schrieb:


> Ich gehe noch mal nen Schritt weiter, denn in der großangelegten Werbekampagne am Anfang wurden sogar "Erklärungen an Eidestatt" abgegeben, das die Dinger(Gulp-Wattwürmer) in der Brandung fangen.........:vik:
> 
> Der Beweiß fehlt mir bis Heute#c
> 
> gruß degl



Kann man die da nicht zur Rechenschaft ziehen?:q:q:q


----------



## Khaane (18. August 2008)

*AW: Wunderköder*



bobbl schrieb:


> Kann man die da nicht zur Rechenschaft ziehen?:q:q:q


 

Fangen ja, aber wieviel |rolleyes


----------



## Gralf (18. August 2008)

*AW: Wunderköder*



bobbl schrieb:


> Kann man die da nicht zur Rechenschaft ziehen?:q:q:q


 
Interessanter Ansatz


----------



## nibbler001 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Wunderköder*

Da ist die Frage was sie dir versprechen, wenn sie sagen besser als das Original Naturprodukt und du damit nichts Fängst, bzw. weniger (natürlich must du dafür mehrere mal im vergleich Fischen, sonst haste keinen eindeutigen beweis. Fische = Lebewesaen sind auch verschieden Drauf).

WEnn sie sagen super Fängig dann ist halt die Frage womit sie das vergleichen wollen (beziehen die sich einfach auf ne Hauptschnur mit Blankem Haken oder auf den Gleichen Köder nur ohne Lockstoff).


Mein Tip zu den Teilen:

Wenn beim Händler nicht die gleichen Würmer Rumliegen, einfach mal fragen was er unterm Tisch noch so Rumliegen hat. HAb bei meinem geile Würmer die genauso wie die Berkleys aussehen für 20 cent Pro Stück bekommen. PAckung von Berkley = ca 9€
Ne Packung Lokstoff= 3-6€
Dann einfach den Wurm ne Zeit lang einlegen und/oder als Drop Shot Köder mit ausgegossener Patrone mit Lockstoffgetränkem Schaumstoff anbieten.


----------



## Fischopa (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wunderköder*

So,Test auf Fehmarn durchgeführt.1 x in der Brandung .Angelzeit 2 Stunden am Abend .Köder Wattwurm = 2Dorsche 1 Wittling.#6 2. Rute, Köder Gulp Wattwurm = 0 Fisch.#d
Bootsangeln driftend :Gulp als Beifänger über dem Pilker,siehe da  ,1 Dorsch. Normaler Gummiwurm (Kosten 35 cnt.) genauso über dem Pilker, siehe da, auch ein Dorsch.|supergri|supergriAnsonsten  gute Fänge mit Gummifisch und Twister darüber.:q:q:qWozu also den teuren Gulp? Wenn er vom Strand oder Seebrücke etwas bringen würde ,wäre es ja eine Alternative .Vom driftenden Boot fängt jeder preiswertere Köder das gleiche.Mein Kumpel hat übrigens mit Gulp Krabben (aus Neugier)vom Boot geangelt.Ergebnis,0 Fisch.Aber stinken tun die Dinger.Der Geruch war noch tagelang an den Händen zu genießen.|uhohtrotzt Spezialbehandlung mit Zitrone usw.)
Jetz liegen sie in einer Mülltonne auf Fehmarn und stinken dort weiter. Vielleicht fällt ja ev. eine Ratte oder so etwas Ähnliches darauf rein.#c

MfG, Fischopa#h


----------



## don rhabano (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wunderköder*

|good:
damit dürfte das thema beendet sein!!!


----------



## Krabbenfänger (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wunderköder*

Hallo,
ich habe die Gulp-Tauwürmer letztes Jahr mit 3 Angelfreunden getestet,wir haben in einem Ferienhaus in Lemmer (Eisselmeer) 7 Tage lang 24. std am Tag geangelt.
Jeder hatte 3-4 Ruten ausgelegt,eine mit dem "Wunderköder" die anderen mit echten Tauwurm.
Fazit keinen Biss auf Gulp in 7 Tagen und ca.1-3 Aale an jeder anderen Rute pro Nacht.
Was soll man da noch weiter sagen.
Noch nicht mal die Brassen haben drauf gebissen und die beissen ja eigendlich auf alles.
Gruß.
Krabbenfänger


----------



## Tino (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wunderköder*

Möchte gerne wissen ob die noch Freunde haben, die diese Schei..e beeidet haben. :q

Die sollten im Boden versinken, bei so einem Mist mitgemacht zu haben.*

Vor Scham und der eigenen Bl.dheit.*|peinlich

Mehr sag ich nicht.

Zum Glück hab ich diesen Dreck nicht gekauft.


----------



## gufipanscher (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wunderköder*



Tino schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich diesen Dreck nicht gekauft.




hehe, ich schon und ihr werdet es nicht glauben.....

auch ich hab darauf nicht einen Biss bekommen.

Dachte eigentlich ich könnte mit diesen Wurmimitaten am Dropshot das Kunstköderverbot in der Schonzeit umgehen, da mir das Getue mit den Tauwürmern zu blöd war. Nachdem ich aber lange keinen einzigen Biss verzeichnen konnte, montierte ich wieder den klassischen Tauwurm und konnte mich vor Bissen kaum noch retten....
Mein Fazit: der schlechteste Gummiköder fängt besser, als dieser Schrott

grüße Jul


----------



## Krabbenfänger (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wunderköder*



Tino schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich diesen Dreck nicht gekauft.


Das ist auch gut so,ich habe mir den Schrott nur gekauft weil die in der Angelzeitung so gut darüber geschrieben hatten....
9 Aale auf einen Wurm....so ein Mist.


----------



## Tino (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wunderköder*



Krabbenfänger schrieb:


> Das ist auch gut so,ich habe mir den Schrott nur gekauft weil die in der Angelzeitung so gut darüber geschrieben hatten....
> 9 Aale auf einen Wurm....so ein Mist.




Das ist ein Spitzenschnitt,Krabbenfänger.Bei den vielen Negativbewertungen das die nix gefangen haben. Deine 9 Aale dagegen,ist schon Klasse.:vik:

Nichts für ungut,Krabbenfänger, aber gerade aussagekräftig ist das ja nu nicht für die Dinger.|kopfkrat
Bei den fast 100% igen Aussagen damit nichts gefangen zu haben.


----------



## Krabbenfänger (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wunderköder*



Tino schrieb:


> Deine 9 Aale dagegen,ist schon Klasse.:vik:


Ne ne nicht meine 9 Aale sondern die Tester aus der Angelzeitung habe die 9 gefangen.
Darum habe ich die ja auch gekauft und mich hinterher geärgert.


----------



## degl (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wunderköder*



suurhusen schrieb:


> Interessant ist doch wie die Zeitschrift das alles überprüft.
> Aber es ist ja bekannt das die für ihre Werbekunden alles tun.
> Hat von euch schon mal jemand in der Auto-Bild was schlechtes über einen VW gelesen?? Da kann man sich schon ausrechnen wer die Hauptsponsoren sind.
> Aber mit dem Gulb habe ich auch nochnie gefangen.
> ...


 
Nur fahren die Autos von VW, wärend ich bisher noch niemand getroffen habe, der anne Küste was mit Gulp-Watties gefangen hätte |gr:

gruß degl


----------



## shorty 38 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wunderköder*

Hallo, wir haben diesen Wunderköder letztes Jahr im Juni auf Island (Sudureyri) getestet und haben sogar mehre kleine Dorsche gefangen. Wir wollten eigentlich testen, ob die Dorsche dort auf alles beißen. Unsere Fänge auf einen silberen Kugelschreiber ( ohne Witz ) waren aber deutlich besser. Diesen benuzten wir als Beifänger an einem Seitenarm ohne Pilker. Ich schätze mal, daß Fische auf Island auch ihren Stolz haben. Gruß Shorty


----------



## crazyFish (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wunderköder*



Krabbenfänger schrieb:


> Das ist auch gut so,ich habe mir den Schrott nur gekauft weil die in der Angelzeitung so gut darüber geschrieben hatten....
> 9 Aale auf einen Wurm....so ein Mist.



Mal ne Frage an alle, gibt es auch nur einen einzigen Artikel, der in einem Test in einer Angelzeitschrift mal schlecht abgeschnitten hat?

Ich kann mich da an nichs erinnern alles war von sehr gut bis phänomenal, warum nur |rolleyes


----------



## Tino (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wunderköder*



Krabbenfänger schrieb:


> Ne ne nicht meine 9 Aale sondern die Tester aus der Angelzeitung habe die 9 gefangen.
> Darum habe ich die ja auch gekauft und mich hinterher geärgert.




Grüß Dich Krabbenfänger

Das las sich ,als ob Du die Aale gefangen hast.
Bist ja leider auch auf den Mist reingefallen.Na ja, ein bisschen Lehrgeld zahlt wohl jeder mal was das angeln angeht.
Das hab ich auch hinter mir.
Möchte wissen was das für Aale waren.|kopfkrat


----------



## Gardenfly (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wunderköder*



Tino schrieb:


> Möchte wissen was das für Aale waren.|kopfkrat



Warscheinlich ebenfalls aus Gummi


----------



## bobbl (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wunderköder*

Diese scheiß Zeitschriften testen doch eh alles auf gut, wie ich am eigenen Leib zu spüren bekommen habe.


----------



## Krabbenfänger (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wunderköder*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an alle, gibt es auch nur einen einzigen Artikel, der in einem Test in einer Angelzeitschrift mal schlecht abgeschnitten hat?
> 
> Ich kann mich da an nichs erinnern alles war von sehr gut bis phänomenal, warum nur |rolleyes


Doch da gab es mal was was als unbrauchbar abgestempelt wurde und zwar die Instand Fisherman von Flying Lure.
Ich habe mir das Teil mal im Laden augeschaut und brauchte es nicht selbst testen um zu sehen das das absoluter Schrott ist.


----------

